# لمن توجه الصلاة و ما هي كيفية الصلاة الصحيحة



## thunder (26 يناير 2011)

*




*​ 
*الصلاة تواصل روحي حميم بين الفرد و الخالق ، يضع الانسان همومه و مشاكله امام الله ليساعده على حلها و في احيان اخرى هي تواصل روحي و تمجيد للخالق و تواضع امامه*
*و في أحيان أخرى هي طلب الخلاص لجميع الناس و للناس البعيدة عن الله لكي تتغير ..*
*و علينا ان ننتبه أن لا نكون أنانيين و لا نتذكر الله إلا عندما يكون عندنا طلبات او نتذكره فقط في وقت الضيق فقط لنطلب منه ان ينجينا من سقطاتنا و اخطائنا ..*​ 
*في العهد القديم قصة جميلة لامرأة اسمها حنّة لم تنجب أي طفل بعد زواجها فاستمرت بالبكاء و الصلاة بالمعبد و مناجاة الله لوقت طويل حتى ان الكاهن عالي ظن مرة انها سكرانة ، فقال لها ..*​ 
*صموئيل الاول ١ : ١٤*​ 
*"حتى متى تسكرين؟ انزعي خمرك عنك".‏فأجابت حنة وقالت: "لا يا سيدي. إني امرأة حزينة الروح ولم أشرب خمرا ولا مسكرا، بل أسكب نفسي أمام الرب.‏لا تحسب أمتك ابنة بليعال، لأني من كثرة كربتي وغيظي قد تكلمت إلى الآن".‏*​ 
*فأجاب عالي وقال: "اذهبي بسلام، وإله إسرائيل يعطيك سؤلك الذي سألته من لدنه".‏فقالت: "لتجد جاريتك نعمة في عينيك" و كان ان حبلت و أنجبت النبي صموئيل . و يعني اسمه بالعبرية سمع الله..*​ 
*تلاميذ المسيح كانوا ناس بسطاء و صيادين اختارهم بنفسه و في يوم قالوا له علمنا كيف نصلي كما علّم يوحنا تلاميذه الصلاة *​ 
*لوقا ١١ : ١*​ 
*وإذ كان يصلي في موضع، لما فرغ، قال واحد من تلاميذه: "يارب، علمنا أن نصلي كما علم يوحنا أيضا تلاميذه".‏*​ 
*فقال لهم:"متى صليتم فقولوا: أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك، ليأت ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.‏خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا كل يوم،‏واغفر لنا خطايانا لأننا نحن أيضا نغفر لكل من يذنب إلينا، ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير".*
*****************​ 
*الصلاة توجه للاب السماوي او لله أو للخالق و لا توجه الصلاة لأي جهة أو كائن غيره *
*انتبهوا ان العلاقة مع الله هي علاقة بنوية ، حتى المسيح قال على الصليب عندم رقد ، يا أبتي بين يديك أستودع روحي ، *​ 
*و المسيح قال لتلاميذه ، " لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا، لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي "*​ 
*كثير من الديانات تقوم بتهويل العلاقة بين الفرد و الله ، لكن انظروا للمخلص حين كسر هذا الحاجز الرهيب و دعانا بالأحباء و وصف الله بأنه أب و نحن بنون .*​ 
*تذكروا مهما كان الأمر صعباً أن الله لا يعسر عليه شيء و أن "غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله".لوقا ١٨ : ٢٧*​ 
*قلة الإيمان مشكلتنا جميعاً عندما نصلي حتى ان الرب قال لبطرس عندما شك بكلام السيد المسيح و بدأ يغرق : " يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت "*​ 
*شروط الصلاة المستجابة : *​ 
*



*​ 
*1- أن تصدر من قلب طاهر نقى : لأن الرب لا يمكن أن يستمع إلى صلاة خارجة من قلب مملوء بالخطية والأثم و يملؤه التكبر و التعجرف . لأن الخطية تفصل بيننا وبين إلهنا كما جاء فى أشعياء 59 : 2 " بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم , وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حنى لا يسمع " . *
*فلا بد أن نتوب عنها ونعترف بها للرب ونطلب منه أن يرش دمه الكريم على قلوبنا ويطهرنا من كل خطية وأن يمحو جميع آثامنا لأنه مكتوب فى 1 يوحنا 1 : 7 " ودم يسوع المسيح إبنه يطهرنا من كل خطية " *​ 
*مزمور 66 :18 " إن راعيت إثما فى قلبى لا يستمع لى الرب " ، كلنا مذنبون امام عرش الله و من يحس بتثقيل الخطية فليصلي قائلاً طهرني يا إلهي باسم المسيح و دمه مسفوك على عود الصليب طهرني - اغسلني من كل ذنوبي ..اغسلني بدمك الطاهر و اشفيني من أمراضي الجسدية و النفسية و كل ضعفاتي ..*​ 
*نطلب و نصلي باسم المسيح لانه مفتاح السماء*​ 
*" إن ثبتم فيَ و أنا فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم " (يوحنا 15، 7)* 
*" ليس انتم اخترتموني بل انا اخترتكم واقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم .لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي ". ( يوحنا 14 - 16 )*​ 
*اياكم و التفكير او الاستهانة باسم الرب ..*​ 
*لكن علينا أن نعرف هذه الإرادة **لا يجوز الاستهانة باسم الرب يسوع، أو يظن بأنه مثل قضيب سحري يدخل به إلى حضرة الآب و يأتينا بما نطلبه. علينا أن نعرف مشيئة الله و نستعمل اسم يسوع كأننا نطلب عنه فطلباتنا يجب أن تكون ثابتة على مبدئه ومجد اسمه.*​ 
*متى ٦ : ٣٣*
*لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم. *
*هذه آية واضحة و شهيرة ان نطلب بر الله و كل حاجاتنا البشرية ستزاد لنا و لم أقابل أحد كانت حب الله غايته و نقصه شيء أرضي ...*​ 
*في العهد القديم كان داخل خيمة الإجتماع " مذبح البخور " يقدم عليه البخور العطر . وقد كان رمزا للرب يسوع , وأن البخور العطر الذى يوقد على المذبح ويشتمه الله للرضا كان يرمز لصلاة المؤمنين .*
*ويريد الوحى المقدس أن يقول لنا أن " الصلاة المقبولة " يجب أن تتم عن طريق الرب يسوع وحده . فلا يمكن أن تقبل أو تستجاب أية صلاة عن طريق آخر أى عن طريق آخر.*​ 
*ولقد قال رب المجد يسوع فى يوحنا 16 : 23 و 24 " الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمى يعطيكم . إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئا باسمى , أطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا ". *​ 
*إن أبينا السماوى آله قدير كما قال لأبينا إبراهيم فى تكوين 17 : 1 "أنا الله القدير سر أمامى وكن كاملا " . فهو لا يعسر عليه أمر . وأنه صاحب السلطان المطلق فى السماء وعلى الأرض ..*​ 
*من سفر دانيال*​ 
*٥٢ مُبارك انت ايها الرب إله آبائنا و حميد و رفيعٌ الى الدهور و مُبارك اسم مجدك القدوس و رفيع الى الدهور‏ ٥٣ مُبارك انت في هيكل مجدك القدوس و مُسبّح و مُمجّد الى الدهور‏٥٤ مُبارك أنت في عرش ملكك و مُسبّح و رفيع الى الدهور‏٥٥ مُبارك انت أيها الناظر الاعماق الجالس على الكروبين و مسبح و رفيع الى الدهور‏٥٦ مُبارك انت في جلد السماء و مسبح و ممجّد الى الدهور‏٥٧ باركي الرب يا جميع أعمال الرب سبحي و ارفعيه الى الدهور‏٥٨ باركوا الرب يا ملائكة الرب سبّحوا و ارفعوه الى الدهور‏٥٩ باركي الرب ايتها السماوات سبحي و ارفعيه الى الدهور‏٦٠ *​ 
*آمين*​


تم التحرير بواسطة المشرف بإعلان الموضوع أنه *منقول*

يرجى قراءة مشاركتي   #*4*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 يناير 2011)

Well don praying throw worthy of body ,blood of Jesus Christ son of living god make the father hear it and he waiting 24 h a day 365 day a yea till last day of live waiting for repent as first fruit


----------



## thunder (29 يناير 2011)

*مشكور للرد اخي الكريم*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 فبراير 2011)

أخي *thunder *

موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد جدا أيضا

ولكن* للأسف هو منقول *وانت بعدم ذكر ذلك تكون قد نسبته لنفسك. 

*وهذا مخالف لقوانين القسم ...*

*أرجو الإنتباه في المرة لكي لا يحذف.*

قوانين القسم:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118775

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=53


----------

